# ECIGSSA Forum Posting Rules



## Silver

Dear member

All forums need rules. 

Keep it clean and don't get personal. Stay polite and be courteous. 

Make sure you read and follow the posting rules here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ecigs-sa-forum-posting-rules.5319/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

